# Benefits of feeding wet food?



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

What are the benefits of feeding canned food vs. dry? I know a lot of people on here feed their dogs canned food or partially canned food. I was wondering what are the reasons you feed canned food or partial canned food? I know that some dogs don't think their dry food is appealing without the wet and I also realize wet food can be necessary for dogs who have lost many teeth.

I have always fed my dogs dry food because I thought it was better for their teeth but I guess I don't have facts to back that up. So my question really if do you feed canned/wet food and why? What are the benefits of it?

Thanks :blush:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Kate&Maddox said:


> What are the benefits of feeding canned food vs. dry? I know a lot of people on here feed their dogs canned food or partially canned food. I was wondering what are the reasons you feed canned food or partial canned food? I know that some dogs don't think their dry food is appealing without the wet and I also realize wet food can be necessary for dogs who have lost many teeth.
> 
> I have always fed my dogs dry food because I thought it was better for their teeth but I guess I don't have facts to back that up. So my question really if do you feed canned/wet food and why? What are the benefits of it?
> 
> Thanks :blush:


I think the main benefit is the moisture content. Think about it this way: dogs and wolves in the wild would be eating live prey. Live prey has a high moisture content due to the freshness of it. Live blood and tissues, etc... are naturally wet. Eating dry food would be like you or I eating dry cereal or crackers all the time. Yeah, you could live on it, sure, but it may not be optimal for the best nutrition. I also think a lot of it has to do with freshness. I always think of canned as being more fresh. Once you open the can you have to use it or else it goes bad, and get moldy. Dry food though, seems to last forever. I've never had a dry food go bad. 

I feed kibble mixed with warm water, so its kind of a compromise. I'd love to feed canned, but Mr. Micky is extremely picky and I've gone through more brands than I can count. He only likes the junk food kinds like Ceasar and Mighty Dog. Go figure... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Evey time I've given her can food, her poo gets real loose and sticks to her butt fur. I don't mean a hitch-hiker. It's thick and gooey.

I'd rather not clean it up, so she gets dry kibble.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I mix like a teaspoon of canned into the kibble because Rocky is hesitant to eat otherwise. I would like to go all canned but it's far too expensive for a decent brand. I'd like to home cook but I haven't found a trusted source of recipes yet.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Daisy used to get canned in the morning and kibble at night. Now she is just on canned food until we make the switch to raw. The canned just has a lot more moisture so it is easier for them to digest. It was explained to me that when they digest kibble their bodies have to rehydrate the kibble and they need to drink more water to do so. Since switching to strictly canned I have noticed Daisy does drink less water.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use mainly canned food with Bailey (or dehydrated raw). The main benefit is the moisture content, as others have said - I believe it's much easier on their systems and easier for them to digest. Bailey does really well on canned.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is an interesting article by Dr. Karen Becker on the beneifts of mositure in food. She has neumerous articles discussing food, and ranking foods on this blog as well.

Pets Protein Dry Food and Disease


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow I read that article. That's definitely changed my perspective. I've known I should be trying to feed Raw but I just never get the time to cook for myself, let a lone prepare meals for my dogs. I'm now looking into prepared frozen raw meals some companies offer and comparing it to the price we spend for premium kibble every month. It's not much of a price difference and certainly healthier for the dogs. Has anyone heard of some of the companies? Like Darwin Pet Foods and Bravo and Primal Pet Foods and Nature's Variety? It seems like a lot of these meals say they have like 15% protein content though and that seems very low for a diet of 70% meat or so... Opinions?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Kate&Maddox said:


> Wow I read that article. That's definitely changed my perspective. I've known I should be trying to feed Raw but I just never get the time to cook for myself, let a lone prepare meals for my dogs. I'm now looking into prepared frozen raw meals some companies offer and comparing it to the price we spend for premium kibble every month. It's not much of a price difference and certainly healthier for the dogs. Has anyone heard of some of the companies? Like Darwin Pet Foods and Bravo and Primal Pet Foods and Nature's Variety? It seems like a lot of these meals say they have like 15% protein content though and that seems very low for a diet of 70% meat or so... Opinions?


Ahh! I was wondering what you meant. Looking up Primal that is what they say, but the analysis is confusing because the meat is not dehydrated so what you are seeing is the moisture content which is the largest number. But if you look at the ingredients they are all meat and bone and fat, with only 2% carbohydrates. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just to add to my previous post. I have Nature's Variety Instinct that I am going to try in my freezer. It says for analysis 13% crude protein etc. separating out the water content throws the figures off totally because on the front it says 95% meat and bone, 5% veggie and fruit and 0% grains.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions everyone! I'm definitely seeing how a premium food if not a raw diet are very beneficial for dogs.

And thanks Maureen (silverhaven) for helping me understand that better. I think I'm going to try to find some reviews on a lot of those frozen raw diets and see if I can compare prices and quality and pick one for my dogs. If I do this, whether now or in the future, I will try to let all of you know and make a post about my review on the product.


----------

